

42% Of Mac OS X 10.6.5 Security Updates Were Fixing Bugs In Adobe Flash - abraham
http://www.cultofmac.com/42-of-mac-os-x-10-6-5-security-updates-were-fixing-bugs-in-adobe-flash

======
Incubus
I'm not a huge fan of flash and while the percentage seems rather huge, at
least the problems are actually getting patched.

"Add in the fact that on the new MacBook Air, merely stripping Flash from the
default OS X install adds two hours to the battery life"

I'd like to see this test replicated with some other technology filing in the
gaps that Flash leaves when you remove it, otherwise this means nothing. Of
course doing less will used less power. I suspect playing a video while
browsing the web would have a similar (how ever probably slightly less
significant) effect.

